

Facebook should be very worried - johng
http://www.googleplustalk.net/forum/google-news/15-facebook-should-_very_-worried.html

======
neworbit
Great - I expect this will actually raise the bar for both groups and make for
some great improvements in the social media space. I feel like Facebook has
been the IE 4.0 of social media thus far; it soundly beat the early
competitors and then has mostly added things I don't want.

~~~
johng
It's amazing that Facebook has gone instantly from being cool to yesterday's
news... A myspace like downfall is certainly possible.

